# Whats is the Right temperature for Pompano Fishing.



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi im new to surf fishing and i was wondering when pompano would run or what temperatures would be right to go out Is there a good spot around fort pickens i can fish around? Thanks


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

I like the entrance right there to Fort Pickens also known as Chicken Bone. I like it on colder days, there is not as much of a sand bar there so you can cast past the breakers without having to get out in the water. Especially at low tide.



I have noticed that pompano, unlike other surf species, tend to run on relatively calmer days, I judge them as yellow flag days. When the water is cool and the air is warm is when you'll see pomps. Thanksgiving into early December was hot for me. There'll be another big run in April/May.



Hope this helps a bit.



Dan


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah...from what i heard....calmer isnt always better. I have been out with jason (j_purdy) and he knows his water...and seems likes he has had better luck on the "sh*tty" days. As for my opinion...i have no idea...im learning as well. Finally landed my first 2 days ago thanks to him. Ask him and see what he says


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i have heard that to , but i have caught them when its slick as glass and i have also caught them when its rough 

soo its just a matter of using the right tackle and being at the right place at the right time


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Pompano will be in the surf year-round. In the summer you tend to not catch as many because you lose baits to everything else before a pomp finds your hook. As far as temps go, to me when the water reaches the mid to upper 60s in the Spring the run is starting. For the Fall, after the first good cold front or a couple of week ones the lesser Fall run kicks off. No matter the the season, find good areas in the surf, use fresh bait, and you'll catch some fish. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What are areas you want to look for? Where the waves are not so rough, does that indicate a drop off?


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone let me know when they are surf fishing, I have no idea what I am doing, nor have I ever caught a thing. I just want to learn how to surf fish.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

you want rough and silty water for pomps....look for a dropoff or a rip to fish. Pompano eat little crabs and sandfleas that the rip kicks up. You can still catch pompano with clear water, especially if youre going to spotcast them w/ a jig....


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Adding to what pompom said, look for color changes as they indicate depth changes. Also waves that aren't building as much or waves that seem to wash out in a specific area can also can show deepeer spots. Hope it helps.

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ryan (1/1/2008)*i have caught them when its slick as glass and i have also caught them when its rough


yep, same here


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't see this info listed so I'll post it and hope it helps. The magic number I have always heard and fished by for many years is 67 degrees (water temp.).......... It seems to be just right during there big run up this way from South Florida waters. I have also caught them in cooler waters, (especially since hurricane Ivan), and I've also caught them with some really odd baits. Yellow stingray grub's (walking the beach) with a 1/4 oz led head (red), live shrimp inland, and I caught a fattie last yearon the edge of the grass flats with a clear 3" DOA shrimp under a cork while trout fishing..... Sand flee's and pomp jigs are going to be your best bet for baits, but have also taken my fair share with fresh dead shrimp..... Good luck and post those reports this spring and summer (don't forget the pic's).... Tight lines to ya, T


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi again Rover2cool, I remembered an old post from the old forum and found it, http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=34457&start=1. It's one of the BEST post I have seen to date explaining exactly where to fish for Pomp's, check it out and good luck. T


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

> *crazyfire (1/1/2008)*yeah...from what i heard....calmer isnt always better. I have been out with jason (j_purdy) and he knows his water...and seems likes he has had better luck on the "sh*tty" days. As for my opinion...i have no idea...im learning as well. Finally landed my first 2 days ago thanks to him. Ask him and see what he says


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yeah, I would have to agree about the "sh*tty" days. It seems like the bigger/nastier waves push the bait fish in, and then the bigger fish follow; thats my theory. On one of those "sh*tty" days ,I threw my 6 ft net from the shore and caught 30 to 40 baitfish, 1 good sized lady fish, and 3 small 4 in. pompano <---(which I threw back). That was in ONE cast.


----------



## surf_boy (Feb 26, 2008)

i fish off of pensacola beach about 1-2 miles past portifeno i usually fish with sandfleas and a floater rig you can catch whiting ,reds, and pompano are over there and if you likes to sight cast then i would suggest using a 1-2 ounce pink jig with a sand flea pompanoes will tear the hell out of them i fish on yellow flags and warm days


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

At 67 degrees they can be found pretty easy, but at 68-69 they are eating down the beach:bowdown AS are the cobia!!

Fish both calm and rough days. On the calm days you need to concentrate your efforts around and before the high tide. Pomps love fast moving water.


----------

